# Gibt es von der 1.3B eine ISO

## parcival

Hi Leutz,

ich habe hier im Forum gesehen

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=6468&highlight=

das es eine ISO von der 1.3b die burzmali erstellt hat.

Leider komme ich nicht mehr auf seinen FTP-Server.

Hat zufällig jemand dieses Teil ?

Ciao

Stefan

----------

